

5 Design Mistakes Apple Should Fix - amirkhella
http://keynotopia.com/5-ios-design-improvements-apple-should-consider/

======
lysol
I disagree with the comments on the keyboards. The iPad and iPod/iPhone
keyboards occupy different amounts of horizontal space in both landscape and
portrait modes and there is no way to place the keys in the same positions
without inconsistent key spacing or a layout that doesn't take advantage of
the space available.

